# 180 day visa for france



## REC (Aug 23, 2022)

Found this today after conversation with a fellow camper. Seems that you can stay France up to 180 days and 90 outside in Schengen zone.





						Long-stay visa | France-Visas.gouv.fr
					

For any stay in France longer than 90 days, you are required to apply in advance for a long-stay visa, where your nationality does not exempt you from requirements.



					france-visas.gouv.fr
				



Haven't read it all, and was a bit confused with what I did read, but maybe someone with better concentration could clarify?


----------



## r4dent (Aug 23, 2022)

Best to reread it yourself.  Someone else may miss something that is critical for your situation.

Having had a quick read the things that stood out to me are 
a) The fee is 99 Euro
b) To apply you must attend an appointment with all the required documents Take each documentand acopy, including the passport and its ID pages.
c)You must show proof that you have access to 120 Euro per day per person.  (about £100)
d) You must have an insurance certificate covering all medical and hospital expenses for which you may be liable for the duration of your stay in France, as well as medical repatriation costs and expenses in the event of death.
e) A valid passport issued less than 10 years before and valid for at least 3 months after the envisaged departure date;
f) A return ticket or the financial means to acquire one at the envisaged return date;


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 23, 2022)

Vive la France..
As helpful as always..


----------



## Moped (Aug 23, 2022)

Covered in some depth in another recent thread on the same subject:-






						Six month visa for EU successfully tested
					

I know this has been mentioned before but here is an actual step by step account from a fellow motorhomer who has done it. I suspect the first one!    It's not easy but it's possible. I wonder therefore if it's worth forming a lobby group to approach the French visa authority to highlight our...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## alcam (Aug 23, 2022)

Pauljenny said:


> Vive la France..
> As helpful as always..


You think they are being unhelpful ?


----------



## Brockley (Aug 23, 2022)

I’ve currently technically overstayed the Schengen area by 13 days after touring Europe (both Schengen and otherwise) since March. We’re in France, three weeks to go, still need to get through Belgium and the Netherlands to ferry from the Hook to Harwich. 

Am I worried about being fined, banned, told off - no I married an Irish woman. Now if she dumps me before then I could be stuffed .

Anyone travelling with a European passport holder can do the same. I even got a cover letter from the European Commission just in case we meet Mr. Jobsworth. 29 countries in all not counting passing through the same countries more than once.

Boring ok, but the interesting thing is I have so few stamps on my passport that it would take a dedicated mathematician to even notice my overstay . 15 countries didn’t want to see out passports - either because there wasn’t any border control or when offered they weren’t interested. 

We’ve been searched so far only once - when we landed in Chios from Turkiye (yes new spelling), two customs officers came onboard and asked me to show them how the twin drop down beds worked  all laughing and joking - the garage, shower naa!

Anyone else noticing similar?


----------



## REC (Aug 24, 2022)

r4dent said:


> Best to reread it yourself.  Someone else may miss something that is critical for your situation.
> 
> Having had a quick read the things that stood out to me are
> a) The fee is 99 Euro
> ...


Pretty much how I read it! Doesn't affect me personally,just thought others might want to try this visa. Missed the earlier thread.....sorry to duplicate.


----------



## barryd (Aug 24, 2022)

Brockley said:


> I’ve currently technically overstayed the Schengen area by 13 days after touring Europe (both Schengen and otherwise) since March. We’re in France, three weeks to go, still need to get through Belgium and the Netherlands to ferry from the Hook to Harwich.
> 
> Am I worried about being fined, banned, told off - no I married an Irish woman. Now if she dumps me before then I could be stuffed .
> 
> ...


For the vast majority of us that don't have an EU citizen as a spouse the issue is very real and for third country visitors to the EU which is what we are now finding ways to extend trips to Europe beyond 90 days is nothing new. Winging it is not really an option especially when the new Biometric Etias systems come on board soon.  Overstayers can and are fined heavily and you can be banned from entering schengen in the future.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 24, 2022)

I didn’t intend rubbing noses in it, or suggest whinging it, my point is that at present there are very few document checks and currently all but impossible to track days from a passport. But where there’s a will there’s a way, without needing a costly visa.

Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia Herzegovina, all great places to sit out and extend a trip. Surprised how cheap data sims are in those countries. Turkcell tourist payg data sims (up to two per person) and if you buy the Vodaphone payg sim in Albania (as many as you like) and top them up before leaving, they’ll work in Montenegro and Bosnia Herzegovina (can’t be topped up outside Albania though). 

Insurance in those countries was easy too with LV, simple phone call is the flexible option to get a green card emailed to you, or if you plan exact dates you can get the cover before leaving home. Each of these countries worked out about the same cost - about £20 for 10 days, not sure if that gets cheaper for longer stays.

It’d be quite easy to put together a 180 day itinerary without breaking the 90/180 rule.









						‎Schengen Calculator 90/180
					

‎Schengen Calculator application allows you to check the number of days remaining for your stay in Schengen zone according to 90/180 days rule.   The visa 90/180 days rule means that the Schengen zone visitor or the Schengen visa holder can travel freely within the Schengen zone for a maximum...



					apps.apple.com


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

Brockley said:


> I didn’t intend rubbing noses in it, or suggest whinging it, my point was at present there are very few document checks and currently all but impossible to track days from a passport, it would need a lot more like delving into someones bank account to track them.  but there’s a will there’s a way, without needing what appears to be a very costly visa.
> 
> Romania, Bulgaria, Turkey, Albania, Montenegro, Bosnia Herzegovina, all great places to sit out and extend your trip. Surprised how cheap data sims are in those countries. Turkcell tourist payg data sims (up to two per person) and if you buy the Vodaphone payg sim in Albania (as any as you like) and top them up before leaving, they’ll work in Montenegro and Bosnia Herzegovina (can’t be topped up outside Albania though).
> 
> ...


I think I would rather pay the French €120 pp and enjoy 180 days of unrestricted travel. After all when you price in the total cost of a long trip it’s not that much. I appreciate that it also involves two journeys to a consulate and handing over your passport, but I still reckon it’s better than putting limitations on your trip. But I note you are from the Isle of Man, that may be impossible for yourself. But it’s a pity that we have lost the freedoms we had in the past, and have to jump through these hoops to achieve a long stay now.


----------



## Brockley (Aug 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> I think I would rather pay the French €110 and enjoy 180 days of unrestricted travel. After all when you price in the total cost of a long trip it’s not that much. But it’s a pity that we have lost the freedoms we had in the past, and have to jump through these hoops to achieve a long stay now.



The visa seems like a lot of faffing about and hoop jumping to me, but whatever, Horses for course I guess.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

Brockley said:


> The visa seems like a lot of faffing about and hoop jumping to me, but whatever, Horses for course I guess.


I totally agree, but limiting were you go to avoid this self inflicted faffing about seems a worse option to me.
But as you say horses for courses.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

alcam said:


> You think they are being unhelpful ?


They are treating us the same as anyone else who lives out-with the EU.
Just a shame we can no longer roam freely around Europe.
And in comparison to what the Spanish charge, they probably are being helpful.


----------



## barryd (Aug 24, 2022)

From my thread which is linked further up my questioning was whether the process could be simplified as perhaps the authorities were made more aware of our predicament as motorhomers. I'm not holding my breath. I agree with Bill. I think I would rather go the visa route. None of those countries would be on my list nor would they be an easy option from where we would want to be in summer. Croatia was a good possibility but now even that's scuppered.

My other thoughts were to combine a couple of months in Devon and Cornwall like we did earlier this summer then hop over to France from Plymouth for 90 days.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> From my thread which is linked further up my questioning was whether the process could be simplified as perhaps the authorities were made more aware of our predicament as motorhomers. I'm not holding my breath. I agree with Bill. I think I would rather go the visa route. None of those countries would be on my list nor would they be an easy option from where we would want to be in summer. Croatia was a good possibility but now even that's scuppered.
> 
> My other thoughts were to combine a couple of months in Devon and Cornwall like we did earlier this summer then hop over to France from Plymouth for 90 days.


Let’s be honest here Barry for the average traveller the 90 day rule poses no issues whatsoever. They will probably only notice that they are now restricted as to what they can bring back from the EU which is now customs controlled. But many on here will miss what went before.


----------



## barryd (Aug 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Let’s be honest here Barry for the average traveller the 90 day rule poses no issues whatsoever. They will probably only notice that they are now restricted as to what they can bring back from the EU which is now customs controlled. But many on here will miss what went before.


I appreciate that. It's frustrating as we could have had 180 days quite easily as it's what we offer to the EU but no, something else they never bothered with.  I just think it would be useful if the French visa authority was aware that there were "some" even if it's maybe less than a thousand British motorhomers that regularly would require this kind of visa purely for touring. The successful motorhomer in my thread could easily have come a cropper at the last hurdle just on the mood of the official on the day who even said it was an odd request.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> I appreciate that. It's frustrating as we could have had 180 days quite easily as it's what we offer to the EU but no, something else they never bothered with.  I just think it would be useful if the French visa authority was aware that there were "some" even if it's maybe less than a thousand British motorhomers that regularly would require this kind of visa purely for touring. The successful motorhomer in my thread could easily have come a cropper at the last hurdle just on the mood of the official on the day who even said it was an odd request.


Prior to Brexit as Britain was not part of the Scheingin we could set our own criteria which was 180 days  on a visa waiver which applied to most countries in the world. But the EU set this 90 day rule for the scheingin, which individual member countries must abide by. I cannot realistically see the EU changing this for UK  passport holders only, or motorhome owners specifically. Sadly this is a consequence of us leaving the EU.


----------



## barryd (Aug 24, 2022)

Fisherman said:


> Prior to Brexit as Britain was not part of the Scheingin we could set our own criteria which was 180 days  on a visa waiver which applied to most countries in the world. But the EU set this 90 day rule for the scheingin, which individual member countries must abide by. I cannot realistically see the EU changing this for UK  passport holders only, or motorhome owners specifically. Sadly this is a consequence of us leaving the EU.



I believe the rule for EU members is 90 days per country though not total stay time across all countries although for members it's not enforced. UK government could have easily negotiated six months in Europe for us even if there was a 90 day clause per country within that six months.

The EU and individual countries wont do anything to make life easier for us unless we ask them and the government won't so maybe we should.


----------



## Fisherman (Aug 24, 2022)

barryd said:


> I believe the rule for EU members is 90 days per country though not total stay time across all countries although for members it's not enforced. UK government could have easily negotiated six months in Europe for us even if there was a 90 day clause per country within that six months.
> 
> The EU and individual countries wont do anything to make life easier for us unless we ask them and the government won't so maybe we should.


Sorry Barry, but when we were in the EU you were in effect a citizen of the EU. You carried an EU passport. You had the right to work and live anywhere within the EU with in efect no limit whatsoever. And you were guaranteed the same rights and privileges of the citizens of each country. Hence why over two million brits decided to do just that, and why many Poles came here to do likewise. One of the reasons we left was due to the fact that the UK did not have full control of immigration whilst in the EU. I hope that one day we will be allowed to stay for 180 days.
New member states could at the discretion of individual  member states have limits placed upon them for seven years after joining the EU.


----------



## REC (Aug 24, 2022)

BTW heard that Romania is joining Schengen Zone " by end of 2022" just to limit travels a little further!


----------



## barryd (Aug 24, 2022)

I know!!!! Got it!! Why don't we, the UK join Schengen!!!! Problem solved! No, don't thank me.


----------

